# arowana and other monsters



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

so the largest tank i am ever going to have will be here soon maybe three weeks or less idk. its a 75 gallon and i want to keep an arowana and a huge pleco. i can keep the water perfectly clean for the arowana. i want a silver arowana and a young small one. i do this with other fish such as my pacu. i take monsters in and raise them until they outgrow my tank and my lfs openly takes whatever monsters are offered and give you maybe a quarter of what there going to sell it for as a store credit like a 100 dollar arowana they would give me a 25 store credit. how long could an arowana be kept in a 75 gallon how many inches. i only wanna keep one and the pleco which i already have at about 5 inches. ive already done a great deal of research on arowanas


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope your not doing this as a means to make money?...because you are actually loosing money.

You buy the Arowana for almost $25 to begin with, you spend money on food, filtration, and water changes, then you sell it? Not much of pet/hobby IMO.


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

im not trying to make money id be an idiot if so and its fun and i dont have to worry about having to upgrade as long as the store buys em back


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Arowanas get extreme big; over a meter. Are you just keeping the aroawna and a pleco in there?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bad idea.....no wait.....Very bad idea. Arowana's grow pretty quick. He'll soon outgrow that small 75. It is not fair to him to put him through that.


----------



## Jam17 (Aug 3, 2009)

Tank well 2 small 4 a arowana


----------



## Jam17 (Aug 3, 2009)

get a green or a banjar then u could keep it 2 24" 30" but u still need a least! 6x2x2.5


----------



## cane (Aug 3, 2009)

a 75g will only be ok for a matter of months,leave it at the shop


----------



## nonyabiz (Aug 3, 2009)

Ya they need some swim room. I am one to keep small fish in a large tank. In my 75 gal i kept baby fish waiting to go into my 300 gal. and fish such as tiger barbs, small plecos, tetras, gromies...ect. you get the idea of the size of fish im talking about. Putting a fish that size in a tank that small would be like a peson living in a bathroom for a few months. lol


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a friend that deals with peoples mistakes, he spends 1000's yearly to maintain his facility. I recommend you research an animal before you purchase it. We have 4000 gallon pools set up with 4 5' Iridescent Sharks. It's insane.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Dec 17, 2010)

6 footer tank is good idea for asian arowana but not for silver and jardini , and amason and african arowana they grew HUGE !!!!!


----------

